# Anyone have any info on winnebago county



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Heading that way for Mothers Day curious if anyone has sny info on winnebago county or surrounding area


----------



## JMH1213 (Apr 24, 2018)

Don't know about there but I found 16 is DeWitt county yesterday


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

JMH1213 said:


> Don't know about there but I found 16 is DeWitt county yesterday


Ty


----------



## sharky597 (Apr 6, 2013)

Picked about 60 in LaSalle county yesterday. Worst season in years but rain should help you this weekend.


----------



## One more (Apr 10, 2018)

Finally found a few


----------

